# What's the top dollar?



## dutchman (Dec 8, 2006)

What's the most money you'd spend on a field grade turkey call? By field grade, I mean one that will actually be used to call trukeys in the field as opposed to sitting on a shelf looking pretty.

My top dollar so far is $125. I have a couple of others I paid $100 for. 

What say you?


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Dec 8, 2006)

The most expensive calls I've bought have been Lamar Williams and Steve Mann. Both have been and will again be in the field. Having said that I have killed more turkeys with a diaphram call ($2) than any other call. Not sure what info this thread is trying to gather. I wouldn't go hunting without a box call though. There have been occasions where a box call is all they would answer. So I keep my vest full of my favorite turkey weapons. My Gun cabinet too....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 8, 2006)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Not sure what info this thread is trying to gather.



Take it at face value. I'm not a Democrat, so there's no spin in here.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2006)

$190.00.  I paid that for Russell Lynch's winning aluminum pot last year at the NWTF convention.  I would have gone higher but the guy bidding against me stopped thank God.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 8, 2006)

I have paid more than 300.00 and have a few more ordered at around that price, but after I get them, I am  going to go back to 150.00 or less...that is what I tell my wife anyway!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 8, 2006)

$100 for a Scott's Cutter is the most I've paid.


----------



## jcarter (Dec 8, 2006)

i dont collect calls cause id be tempted to take them in the woods. and the ones i use i tend to leave sitting beneath trees. so i dont but much money in my calls. i make most of the calls i use these days...except for my mouth callers.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 8, 2006)

So far, around $50, but I swapped for them, so I wasn't out of the pocket any cash.

Next I'm not sure, before March I hope to have one of Dad's Custom Box calls...


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 8, 2006)

Holy cow!!! Are you guys kidding me. I can't believe somebody would pay that much for a call. Oh well, whatever floats your boat I reckon!!!! My wife would love that one when I got home.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 9, 2006)

Delton said:


> Next I'm not sure, before March I hope to have one of Dad's Custom Box calls...



That one'll cost you about double your mark of $50, but it will be well worth it. I like mine and intend to get anothern' or two before I'm done.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 9, 2006)

dutchman said:


> That one'll cost you about double your mark of $50, but it will be well worth it. I like mine and intend to get anothern' or two before I'm done.


I have a buddy that's friends with Dad, he's got a custom box and it sure sounds SWEET!

I hope to have one soon enough.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 23, 2007)

I would officially like to change my answer to "Enough that my wife would have a heart attack and kick me out of the house."   

Is that one of the options?  I just spent WAY too much on a call....but it sure is cool.


----------



## captainhook (Jan 23, 2007)

I paid 175 for one of AJ's wingbones. It's worth every penny. I couldn't have spent my money with a nicer guy either.


----------



## dognducks (Jan 23, 2007)

i was sitting here shocked, i never pay more than about 30 dollars, and i thought that i have two $130 duck calls. gotta love the echo acrylic and the rnt redneck. guess once i dive deeper into turkeys ill start pulling out the dough


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 23, 2007)

I have payed over 100.00 for a Doug Camp and a Pat Strawser. Have used both in the field but always end up using the 20 dollar Lynch that was not made in Birmingham.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 23, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> i was sitting here shocked, i never pay more than about 30 dollars, and i thought that i have two $130 duck calls. gotta love the echo acrylic and the rnt redneck. guess once i dive deeper into turkeys ill start pulling out the dough



Actually price does not actually mean better calls. Sometimes you pay just for the name. A 20 dollar Lynch will do the job just as much as a 1500 dollar Neil Cost.


----------



## ICALL2MUCH (Jan 23, 2007)

It depends, I think on the collectability of the call. If the call is brand new $250.


----------



## ShallowRio (Jan 24, 2007)

*I guess that would be $150, cuz thats what my most expensive model sells for. 
Now let me pose this question;
 What's a Turkey call worth that sits on a shelf and don't kill Turkeys?*


----------



## dutchman (Jan 24, 2007)

ShallowRio said:


> Now let me pose this question;
> What's a Turkey call worth that sits on a shelf and don't kill Turkeys?



Not much...unless it's a relic or heirloom piece.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 24, 2007)

Neal Cost built me a box in 1993 for $100.00.I hunted with it a few times but dont anymore for fear of sitting on it and having $1500.00 dollars worth of toothpicks.All my hunting boxs I build myself or by my late friend Ben Bryant.


----------



## ShallowRio (Jan 24, 2007)

*I'm sure that ole girl has earned her retirement*


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 24, 2007)

I think $55 on an Andy Keiser glass over slate 






 but I have 2 that are priceless
a pair of Sweet Music by our beloved CAL


----------



## gobbler10ga (Jan 24, 2007)

I dont think a call should sell for over $100 unless its a decorative or truely collectable call. For a field grade hunting call It sould be under $100


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2007)

I have traded for all my custom calls, except for this one. It was made by my Grandfather back in the 1920s from a single piece of cedar usin` only a brace and bit and a pocket knife. He shaped the slate from a roofin` shingle. He also used the flat of his pocket knife blade to drag across the box. This and a piece of rivercane cut off at the time of use, and discarded after the hunt was all he ever used. 

Needless to say, this is one of my most prized posessions, and no amount of money can touch it. I plan to use it to kill one bird in the Wheeler County Oconee River swamp where it was made and used, and it will then be retired till my son inherits it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 30, 2010)

Ive made a $250 investment a couple of times.  And they don't collect dust in the spring either.


----------



## ryanwhit (Mar 30, 2010)

i plead the 5th


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 30, 2010)

Interesting thread.  I'd pay up to $1,000 if it came with a guarantee I'd kill one every time I used it!  Heck, I'd pay more than that!

But seriously, I can honestly say I'd pay up to $125 or more after hearing a Bob Harwell box call this weekend.  That is the best sounding box I have ever heard.  

Ryan, I hope you don't mind but I have to tell this story.  I hunted with ryanwhit on Sunday, and on our drive back we saw a gobbler in a field at least 500 yards away... I stopped the truck, Ryan held the box call out the window and hit it... it was a delayed reaction (because sound travels slower as we all know), but after about 5 seconds that gobbler's head popped up and he went into strut.  We just couldn't resist, so we did this three times before finally leaving him alone and he went into strut each time.  We even saw him gobble but couldn't hear him at that distance.  Mr. Harwell, I will be ordering a call from you soon.


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 30, 2010)

I think the highest I paid for a call is $250-300 for a Mike Lapp 20 Check Box Call. I bought it from him in Atlanta when he won 1st and 2nd in the Checkered Box Call Category two years ago. I also have a Lamar Williams Long Box that I came across in a trade for an 870 Magnum Turkey Gun which is worth $1000-1200 that I use to hunt with! It sounds too good to leave home! If it sounds like a Turkey to me, I do not think any price is too high! I will use it to hunt!


----------



## burkehunter (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got into turkey hunting but I bought hs mouth call start up kit with the cd and 3 mouth calls and I think I paid less than $10.  I am cheap, I admit but I had to vote for the less than $30. I couldn't see me putting too much money out when I'm first getting started. I also don't see turkeys everytime I go out because I hunt a small piece of land.  I can't wait to broaden my horizons.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 6, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> Ive made a $250 investment a couple of times.  And they don't collect dust in the spring either.



Darn inflation $300 now the most Ive spent


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 6, 2011)

$100 for a scott's cutter is the most i've spent, but will spend a little more for a box call


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 6, 2011)

$300.00 for a trumpet and it will not sit on a self. If I buy it, I hunt with it.


----------



## stev (Aug 6, 2011)

i have some pricy calls and use them all ,each call is for a certain circumstance .why buy a call and not use it ?


----------



## muddpuppi (Aug 6, 2011)

gobbler10ga said:


> I dont think a call should sell for over $100 unless its a decorative or truely collectable call. For a field grade hunting call It sould be under $100



so regardless of the type of call it should not be over $100?


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 7, 2011)

I just paid $260.00 for a trumpet, and I didn't spend that money just to look at it on a shelf.  That baby will spend many a day in the field.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 7, 2011)

$100 scotts cutter....I think Im on the list for a box call from hartwell.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 8, 2011)

$80 is the most i ever paid for a glass call by steve reeves .i don't think i ever need to spend more than that on a call .i have a very nice box call from david mills as well.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 8, 2011)

Never spent more than $70 for a call.  My go-to closer calls are primarily $4 mouth calls and a $20 power crystal.  Always carry a $60 box and $70 long box to reach out some.  Change up calls are wingbone and cane yelpers.  I almost paid $100+ for a call a few years ago but thought better of it.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 8, 2011)

Gadget said:


> You don't mind promoting and making a business out of selling the most expensive turkey shot and shotshells you can buy but balk at buying expensive turkey calls.....



It's the "no bang for the buck" thing.   They're purty, but won't do anything a $60 Hustlin Hen or $20 power crystal or $5 Xtreme Kee can't do.   Use the natural voice some too.  That's a pretty cheap call.   It's very easy to objectively measure shotshell performance and quality, but not so easy measuring the benefit and quality of sound.  And since I'm not much at collecting, pretty isn't a quality I look for in a call.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 8, 2011)

Got nothing against using big dollar calls.  Just never have done it.  I'll spend approx $25-35 a year on shells, and about $50-$70 in a typical year on calls and call accessories.  Spent about $100 on camo clothing last year, which is more than normal.  I spent over $800 last year on gas, and 2 grand on leases.  Also spent $500+ on licenses.  I'm not shy about spending money on turkeys.


----------



## boparks (Aug 8, 2011)

For 10 years I killed turkeys with stuff like Lynch boxes and Primos Power Crystals and $30 was the high end of my budget (still like a Lynch Box)

Finally paid $80-90 for an Albert Paul box call in 2002.

Then started buying better pot calls in the $45-60 dollar range.

Noticable differences in terms of producing a more realistic sounds.

You can kill turkeys with most anything on any given day 

I've gotten to where I've started collecting to an extent but none of the truly high dollar stuff. I just like em and the more the better. I do have a box call  on order with Mr Williams just because I'd like to have one.

If cash was flowing I wouldn't think twice about spending $60 on a pot call (have spent $125) and a $100 or more on a box that really sounds good to me.

I do it once or twice every year

That said....I'm killing alot of turkeys with a little Redhead Box call that was selling for $30 at BPS before it was discontinued.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 8, 2011)

boparks said:


> That said....I'm killing alot of turkeys with a little Redhead Box call that was selling for $30 at BPS before it was discontinued.



I know a guy who has killed close to triple digits starting them with an old Lohman's box call that was $15 back when he bought it.  He doesn't want to use any other box call.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 8, 2011)

boparks said:


> For 10 years I killed turkeys with stuff like Lynch boxes and Primos Power Crystals and $30 was the high end of my budget (still like a Lynch Box)
> 
> Finally paid $80-90 for an Albert Paul box call in 2002.
> 
> ...



I've bought several pot calls in the $30-$60 range, and the Power Crystal gives a better sound than them all.   And the turkeys seem to like it more than I do.  So, that's the one I can't help but reach for first.  I even use the cheap black acrylic striker on it, for the same reason.  And those are hard to find.  I lost my last acrylic striker this spring, and Primos sent me two of them for free. 

I always buy several mouth calls to try every year -- always searching for one that I like.  I love the XT Xtreme Kee, but it looks like those are no longer being made.....


----------



## boparks (Aug 9, 2011)

Hal I think you and I both lucked into buying some calls a while back at a great price. I bought a  Billy White and Doug Camp box for $30-40 dollars....both are awesome


Southland sells a maple version that looks just like my Doug Camp box and they can sound very good for $39


----------



## spurandrack (Aug 9, 2011)

*4 dollars*

mouth call

S&R


----------



## hawglips (Aug 9, 2011)

boparks said:


> Noticable differences in terms of producing a more realistic sounds.



Bobby, one thing about the sound a call gives, is that we all have our idea about what tone and sound we like.  I tend to like a higher, less raspy sounding mouth call than most folks, for example.  That tends to bleed over into what I like in pot and box calls too.  And we all have encountered horrible sounding hens.  Their voices and tone vary a lot, and though I reach for certain ones first, I carry different sounding pot, mouth, box, and suction calls (tone, pitch, raspiness, etc) to make sure I have a broad range of sound with me.  

There's an awful lot of subjectivity involved when it comes to choosing calls.


----------



## boparks (Aug 9, 2011)

hawglips said:


> Bobby, one thing about the sound a call gives, is that we all have our idea about what tone and sound we like.  I tend to like a higher, less raspy sounding mouth call than most folks, for example.  That tends to bleed over into what I like in pot and box calls too.  And we all have encountered horrible sounding hens.  Their voices and tone vary a lot, and though I reach for certain ones first, I carry different sounding pot, mouth, box, and suction calls (tone, pitch, raspiness, etc) to make sure I have a broad range of sound with me.
> 
> There's an awful lot of subjectivity involved when it comes
> to choosing calls.



No doubt about it Hal......I find stuff I like and then just have to cross paths with a turkey dumb enough to go for it

I tend to like a mid high rasp with a good break


I spend all kinds of time running calls with different strikers until I find what I think is a good match....some calls I have two strikers for and changes the range

Because I use nothing but friction I try to have at least 3 or 4 different sounds
 to throw out and hope one will get the job done........then of cousre all the other stuff comes into play like...how much...how loud..where from etc?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2011)

boparks said:


> That said....I'm killing alot of turkeys with a little Redhead Box call that was selling for $30 at BPS before it was discontinued.





Bobby, there is no tellin` how many birds that call I posted above accounted for. It could tell some stories.


----------



## boparks (Aug 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bobby, there is no tellin` how many birds that call I posted above accounted for. It could tell some stories.




I can only imagine Nic....that's a very neat call and the story and history make it special

I would think it makes every turkey that comes in using it special as well

Lonnie mabry who goes back a ways gave me a call that's very similar

You can get really soft and sweet sounds out of it and I can sure see that if it's in the right persons hands it would be deadly


----------



## hawglips (Aug 9, 2011)

boparks said:


> I spend all kinds of time running calls with different strikers until I find what I think is a good match....some calls I have two strikers for and changes the range
> 
> Because I use nothing but friction I try to have at least 3 or 4 different sounds
> to throw out and hope one will get the job done........then of cousre all the other stuff comes into play like...how much...how loud..where from etc?



I carry the glass and a custom slate, with 6 strikers.  Depending on the weather and humidity, certain strikers seem to sound different on a given day.  So, I have at least 12 different sounds from my pot calls at my disposal right there.

Then I carry a box, and a long box.  That's two more.

Then 6 mouth calls.  That puts me at 20 different sounds.

Then a wingbone, and two different cane yelpers.  23 sounds.

Plus I'll throw in bare lips at times.  

So, I typically have about 2 dozen different sounds with me on any given hunt.  I rarely use that many, but there have been hunts that I've gone through most of them before finding one that the bird would die for.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I have traded for all my custom calls, except for this one. It was made by my Grandfather back in the 1920s from a single piece of cedar usin` only a brace and bit and a pocket knife. He shaped the slate from a roofin` shingle. He also used the flat of his pocket knife blade to drag across the box. This and a piece of rivercane cut off at the time of use, and discarded after the hunt was all he ever used.
> 
> Needless to say, this is one of my most prized posessions, and no amount of money can touch it. I plan to use it to kill one bird in the Wheeler County Oconee River swamp where it was made and used, and it will then be retired till my son inherits it.


Nic that is one awesome piece of family history right there.


----------



## saltysenior (Aug 9, 2011)

i could'nt vote because there was no $10 to $30 price range.....i look at it this way, 90% of the FEW hens i hear sound like a K-mart $4.95 blue lite special call used by a first time caller......now at the contests everyone sounds like a Stradivarius..


----------



## boparks (Aug 10, 2011)

hawglips said:


> I carry the glass and a custom slate, with 6 strikers.  Depending on the weather and humidity, certain strikers seem to sound different on a given day.  So, I have at least 12 different sounds from my pot calls at my disposal right there.
> 
> Then I carry a box, and a long box.  That's two more.
> 
> ...




Hal....now that's approaching  being a "Top 40" disc jockey..lol

Seriously......having different sounds to offer is good

Two pots and two boxes is about all I carry......price ranges vary....some days they're all worthless....lol


----------



## boparks (Aug 10, 2011)

Gadget;.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 10, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Really? so the other 1,000.00+ a year you spend on shells doesn't count,  just the ones you actually shoot at turkey, that other part must be a  business right off.



That's right Rick.  I don't count all the duck, goose, deer, coyote, target, plinking and other loads, nor do I count what I spend on load development.   But you're kinda low with that $1000 estimate.  It's probably more like $1500 to $2000...


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 10, 2011)

I have to admit that I would gladly give up  purchasing a few custom calls every year if I could go on a few trips like Bobby and Rick take every turkey season.  Heck Id even use a store bought call.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 10, 2011)

Gadget said:


> ...a 200.00 turkey call can last a long time, 20yrs or more, I have some  that are older than that and still play fine, that's 5-10 bucks a year, .



My brother uses a $15 Lohman's box call he bought in the nineties.   Doesn't see the point in buying another one since that one is still death on turkeys.   He never chalks it or anything.  I've tried to get him to buy a good custom box, but he doesn't see why he should.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 10, 2011)

The problem with most store bought calls vs custom calls is consistency. Yes the store bought call I bought two years ago sounded great right up until the minute I lost it. But the new store bought call I just purchased doesn't sound the same!!

Now generally with custom calls, if I lose my custom call,I can call -let's just say Tim up and say I need another slate like the one I bought from you 4 years ago. When I get that call it will sound just like the one I lost before!!


----------



## boparks (Aug 10, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> I have to admit that I would gladly give up  purchasing a few custom calls every year if I could go on a few trips like Bobby and Rick take every turkey season.  Heck Id even use a store bought call.



I'm gonna have to come back to this one...can't seem to come up with any good come backs just yet........give me a few minutes though...


----------



## boparks (Aug 10, 2011)

This does make for a good off season discussion....kind of gets into the "Whats Necessary" versus "Whats Preferred"

Hal and Rick and many others could go kill a turkey regularly with a single shot uncamoed 20 gauge, bluejeans, no face mask, and a piece of slate and a stick if they really tried because of the hunting skill level and woodsmanship they've developed and are gifted with.

When it comes to gear quality, options, and necesstities with many sports you could get by on less but if you're like me and you're into something....gear is a big part of it and I just done't know when to stop......I love turkey calls and just keep buying stuff although nothing really high dollar.

I caught more bass when I fished out of a John Boat at lake West Point but I had a lot of fun when I got a real bass boat.
This applies to evrything from golf equipment to cigars

I don't collect stamps or coins so I just buy mid priced calls.

There should be an appreciation for the very basics and a respect for those that can get the job done with less....and maybe pity for someone like me that spends hard earned money on way more calls than they need....although we're talking total a couple hundred dollars a year

But if I were sitting on the funds...I'd buy some of the more collectable higher priced calls soley because of the trivia and history that comes with some of the callmakers names....and for a collection....and because its just another appreciated aspect that comes with turkey hunting


----------



## Gadget (Aug 11, 2011)

boparks said:


> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hope you understand that the Obsession prostaff thing is all a joke, surprised at how many ppl have contacted me thinking it's real........ Just a joke among some ppl who know the owner Dennis Lewis, they have no prostaff program.

I'm sure that's why the moderators have allowed me to keep in on there.


----------



## boparks (Aug 11, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Hope you understand that the Obsession prostaff thing is all a joke, surprised at how many ppl have contacted me thinking it's real........ Just a joke among some ppl who know the owner Dennis Lewis, they have no prostaff program.
> 
> I'm sure that's why the moderators have allowed me to keep in on there.



I knew ...and I liked it


----------



## Gadget (Aug 11, 2011)

boparks said:


> This does make for a good off season discussion....kind of gets into the "Whats Necessary" versus "Whats Preferred"
> 
> Hal and Rick and many others could go kill a turkey regularly with a single shot uncamoed 20 gauge, bluejeans, no face mask, and a piece of slate and a stick if they really tried because of the hunting skill level and woodsmanship they've developed and are gifted with.
> 
> ...




People I hunt with are sometimes surprised at what I pull outta the vest, they think all I use are high dollar customs, that's not the case. I use some cheap production calls too. If it has the sound I like I use it...... doesn't matter to me if it's a 20.00 BPS special or a Lamar Williams custom. I mix up calls as the season goes by, trade some out for others, I don't give any preference towards how much they're worth as to whether I should hunt with it or not, I go off the sound, but sometimes I do take certain calls into the woods purposely just to use the call on a hunt.... for nostalgic or sentimental reasons. For instance I took my most expensive Box call on a hunt, a Neil Cost with a rare dual chamber, used it to call in a gobbler in Alabama. Probably will never be used on a hunt again, that's the only time that call has ever been in the woods.










Here's another example. In this photo you see a Darrin Dawkins longbox and beside it a cheap production call. Anyone know which production call that is? It's a one in a million call, never been able to find another one that sounds anything like it, I opened up every one I ever saw in the stores and played it, woulda bought 2 or 3 more if I could find another that sang the same song........ but no luck.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 11, 2011)

boparks said:


> This does make for a good off season discussion....kind of gets into the "Whats Necessary" versus "Whats Preferred"



I think there's often a lot of overlap between what's necessary and what's preferred.  But I'm a believer that it occasionally pays to have a lot of different sounds at your disposal.

For example, I had two examples in the same season where birds died, and I don't believe it would have happened had it not been for a particular call.  

One of them was a highly pressured bird that had been hunted all season by different hunters on a lease, and stayed just off property, gobbling but refusing to come across.  I got the chance to hunt him with a buddy, and the call that got him fired up enough to come across (along with some trickery) was a custom long box I bought from Lee Chadwick.   The other was a timid public land rio that we threw everything we had at him, and it was Lee's long box that got him to come close enough to engage in some more trickery and kill him.  In both instances, I don't think any other call I had on me or my partner would have done it.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Aug 11, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Here's another example. In this photo you see a Darrin Dawkins longbox and beside it a cheap production call. Anyone know which production call that is? It's a one in a million call, never been able to find another one that sounds anything like it, I opened up every one I ever saw in the stores and played it, woulda bought 2 or 3 more if I could find another that sang the same song........ but no luck.




looks like a Lil Heartbreaker

I know a guy who has one and it is a gem, too.  It is especially deadly out West on Merriam's and Rios.  I have played several at different stores and can't find another one that sounds like his.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 12, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> looks like a Lil Heartbreaker
> 
> I know a guy who has one and it is a gem, too.  It is especially deadly out West on Merriam's and Rios.  I have played several at different stores and can't find another one that sounds like his.




Yep that's the main problem with production calls, the sound quality varies greatly, especially with box calls, but every once in a while you can find a diamond in the rough. It's a Mad Cherry Bomb, Purpleheart over Cherry, don't make it anymore, about 15yrs old.


I'll tell ya another production call Gem I have, same one Bobby mentioned, BPS premium short box, Osage orange over Mahogany, don't make any more either. Same story, I've played every one I've ever seen, never found another worth buying, not even close. It's funny to see people's eyes light up when I play this box, I've got several offers to take it off my hands.......NO


----------



## Timber1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Gadget said:


> People I hunt with are sometimes surprised at what I pull outta the vest, they think all I use are high dollar customs, that's not the case. I use some cheap production calls too. If it has the sound I like I use it...... doesn't matter to me if it's a 20.00 BPS special or a Lamar Williams custom. I mix up calls as the season goes by, trade some out for others, I don't give any preference towards how much they're worth as to whether I should hunt with it or not, I go off the sound, but sometimes I do take certain calls into the woods purposely just to use the call on a hunt.... for nostalgic or sentimental reasons. For instance I took my most expensive Box call on a hunt, a Neil Cost with a rare dual chamber, used it to call in a gobbler in Alabama. Probably will never be used on a hunt again, that's the only time that call has ever been in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surprised is an understatement. I was totally in shock when you pulled a live hen from some deep hidden pocket in your custom turkey vest and squeezed a few yelps and clucks outta her.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 1, 2011)

Timber1 said:


> Surprised is an understatement. I was totally in shock when you pulled a live hen from some deep hidden pocket in your custom turkey vest and squeezed a few yelps and clucks outta her.





That wasn't a live hen......... was the new prototype DSD decoy, has a remote control Foxpro electronic caller built in, no need to practice calling anymore, no need to worry about setup, no need to sit still, no need for camo; when you combine that with 90yd TSS shells it takes all the annoying stuff out of turkey "hunting" and makes it more enjoyable.....


----------



## Timber1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dang..you pro-staffers get all the good stuff.


----------



## Gamegetter (Sep 4, 2011)

Under a $100.  So far I think my most expensive call is @ $50 box call.  I have several $40 or so slates.  I don't own any calls that I'm afraid to take out to the woods.  More of a hunter than a collector.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 2, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Hope you understand that the Obsession prostaff thing is all a joke, surprised at how many ppl have contacted me thinking it's real........ Just a joke among some ppl who know the owner Dennis Lewis, they have no prostaff program.
> 
> I'm sure that's why the moderators have allowed me to keep in on there.



Yeah, but the Hollywood sunglass turkey prostaff of a few years ago was foh'real


----------



## GLS (Sep 2, 2012)

The  least expensive box I've bought was a $25 one I bought from Neil Cost in 1978.  The most expensive was a boat paddle (square cut) in 1983 from Neil for $125.00.  If I had an opportunity to pay the same for identical calls, I'd do the same.


----------



## GLS (Sep 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I have traded for all my custom calls, except for this one. It was made by my Grandfather back in the 1920s from a single piece of cedar usin` only a brace and bit and a pocket knife.


I can understand how you must feel about the call.  What a history.   A friend of a friend that I used to see around the woods once showed me a hand carved slate striker cup and peg shaped like a bell or acorn that his granddad had made probably in the same era as your granddad.  It was distinctive in appearance.  A season or two later, I found it on a woods road on public land.  I knew that the owner hunted that area.  I saw him later that day and asked him about his granddad's cup and peg and he said he had lost it earlier in the day.  I handed it to him.  You should've seen the smile on his face.


----------

